# First Planted tank. Please judge



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

IMHO, I would first and foremost get the water level at least flush with the trim, also there are smaller thermometers available and you could place it somewhere else other than right in front blocking aquascape/swimming area

these small details would already be a major upgrade IMHO on the look of the tank.

Now if you dont mind spending abit of money you could setup a canister filter with an inline heater for a more natural look because having a heater inside a tank with a cord going out the rim isnt the sexiest thing and doesnt look natural with the aquascape. ALso you could ditch the hang on backs and remove the background to have a clear cordless/boxless back glass.

Keep in mind this is all subjective


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into canisters


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice look. Why so dark? How long has it been running? I think maybe you need different reflectors to light the whole space.


----------



## PBiddy412 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hoping to see progress with this and more answers! I'll be making my first one here in a couple weeks. Got equipment on the way. The canister I was recommended for my 20 gallon long was the Eheim 2215. Was told its better to filter more than you need for the most part. The reviews are also good on Eheim canister filters.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Well it's been a long time and here is a big change for you. Crazy how time, some money, and baby plants make such an awesome tank.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

H







Here is a more recent one


----------



## Calestus (Oct 1, 2015)

I think that looks great!!!


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Now you are cooking


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice improvements!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Big change/great job.


----------



## gmh (Jul 16, 2014)

Really nice. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

HUGE improvement. Well done.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Such a cute title, here's my judgment: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks to everyone. Lights belive or not are 2 marine land LED and a 25 watt bulb. Only recently started ferts.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

like it


----------

